# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سیستم پاسخ گویی سازمان سنجش

## آنتالپی

با سلام
کسی میتونی ثبت نام کنه؟؟ من چرا ثبت نام میکنم و نام کاربری و رمز رو میفرسته ولی بازم نمیره تو و میگه نام کاربری  یا رمز اشتباهه ؟؟؟ (72 ساعت هم نگذشته از ثبت نامم که بگم شاید حذف شده باشه)
کلا قاط زده !!

وقتیم تو فراموشی رمز عبور میرم میزنم میگه این کد ملی وجود نداره !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


تورو خدا اگه کسی تونسته ثبت نام کنه تو سیستم پاسخ گویی بگه چطوری ؟!

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> با سلام
> کسی میتونی ثبت نام کنه؟؟ من چرا ثبت نام میکنم و نام کاربری و رمز رو میفرسته ولی بازم نمیره تو و میگه نام کاربری  یا رمز اشتباهه ؟؟؟ (72 ساعت هم نگذشته از ثبت نامم که بگم شاید حذف شده باشه)
> کلا قاط زده !!
> 
> وقتیم تو فراموشی رمز عبور میرم میزنم میگه این کد ملی وجود نداره !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> تورو خدا اگه کسی تونسته ثبت نام کنه تو سیستم پاسخ گویی بگه چطوری ؟!


سلام
دوست عزیز سیستم پاسخگویی کشکه من بعد کنکور ثبت نام کردم برا اعتراض نتیجه اعتراض همین چند وقت پیش اومد!!!!!!
از دیروزم یه سوال پرسیدم هنوز خبری نیس
بروز رسانی :Yahoo (100): : نه مث که یه خبرایی هس ولی بازم جواب درست حسابی ندادن پاس دادن به یه جا دیگه

----------

